#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  عن الهوايات .......نتناقش

## daria

كم من مرة قرأت فيها كتاب غير من مسار حياتك ؟
هل اثقلتك الهموم يوما فمارست هوايتك وغادرتك الهموم؟

لحظة



*ماهي هوايتك ؟*

اتحب مشاهدة الافلام او لنقل حب سماع الاغاني؟ ام تفضل مشاهدة المباريات الرياضية او ممارستها ام معشوقتي الاولى القراءة؟

اذن بعد ان تحدد لنا هواياتك......وعندها سيكون سؤالنا الثاني



كيف اخترت هوايتك؟؟؟

ام احببتها بالفطرة ؟

متى بدأت ممارستها؟

من شجعك؟



كيف أثرت عليك هوايتك؟

هل تعتبر من اسباب سعاتك ممارستك لهوايتك؟

هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟

هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟



اسئلة هي عبارة عن بداية نقاش عن تأثير الهوايات على شخصيتك وحياتك 

فالبعض يتعلم من الرياضة روح الفريق والبعض يرتقى احساسه بقراءة الشعر 

والكثير يحب السفر كهواية ممتعة



كيف تكون الهواية مفيدة؟

كيف استفدت من هوايتك ؟





مجرد بداية ...... لنقاش مفتوح 

أتمنى أن ينتهى بفائدة للجميع

----------


## ginger

*موضوع جميل ورقيق 
انا عن نفسي عندي هوايات كثيرة
منها القراءة والكتابه احيانا
هوايتي الاساسيه والتي احببتها منذ الصغر
هي الرسم
والرسم ولد معي منذ صغري وانا احب الرسم
لكن للاسف توقفت عن الرسم لكن لازال هو عشقي الاول والاخير
تعلمت من الرسم ان احلق في عالم الخيال
اعطاني ايضاَ رومانسيه في تعاملي مع الاخرين
اعطاني خيالا خصبا في مجالات كثيرة
اتمنى العودة لهوايتي الحبيبة  لاشبع فيها رغباتي 
اما هواية الكتابه خصوصا اني استثمرتها في ربوع الانترنت وبالتحديد في الممنتديات
فالكتابه شكلتها انا بنفسي وكنت في اغلب الاحيان اخوض موضوعا واحدا وهو الدفاع عن المرأة بحكم اني
امرأة . . 
طبعا هوايتي كلها لم اجد احد مشجع لها  سوى القله من بعض الاصدقاء والصديقات .
هذا مالدي اشكرك عزيزتي على الموضوع الرائع .*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [center][color=maroon][font=Times New Roman][size=4]كم من مرة قرأت فيها كتاب غير من مسار حياتك ؟[]


سؤال صعب
لكن كم من مرة قرأت كتاب ساهم فى تغيير سلوكى ؟ كثير جدا



> هل اثقلتك الهموم يوما فمارست هوايتك وغادرتك الهموم؟


نعم ..فالإستغراق التام فى القراءة قد ينسينى همومى وربما رفع مغنوياتى وخفف من إحباطاتى



> ماهي هوايتك ؟
> 
> اتحب مشاهدة الافلام او لنقل حب سماع الاغاني؟ ام تفضل مشاهدة المباريات الرياضية او ممارستها ام معشوقتي الاولى القراءة؟


معشوقتك الأولى ومعشوقتى الأولى القراءة



> كيف اخترت هوايتك؟؟؟
> 
> ام احببتها بالفطرة ؟
> 
> متى بدأت ممارستها؟
> 
> من شجعك؟


والداى هما من إختارا لى هذه الهواية فى البداية
وصارت خيارى فى النهاية
بدأت ممارستها منذ كنت طفل صغير
بسلسلة من قصص الأطفال إسمها (إقرأ وأسمع)
وكانت عبارة عن كتاب به قصص جميلة وملونة ومعها إسطوانة (بيك آب)
فيستطيع الطفل أن يقرأ ويستمع فى آن واحد
وعندما فتحت عيناى وأنا طفل ..وجدت أن لدينا أمهات الكتب فى البيت..مثل مروج الذهب وحياة الحيوان للدميرى
والعبقريات و...و....
فأحببت القراءة خصوصا وإن كل من بالبيت كان يحبها 
ومن فرطت حبى للقراءة بدأت فى تكوين مكتبة لأبنائى حتى من قبل أن أشرع فى الزواج



> كيف أثرت عليك هوايتك؟


أثرت على حياتى تأثيرا كبيرا
فإزدادت خبرتى كثيرا 



> هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟


لم أفهم جيدا هذا السؤال



> هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟


طبعا لأننا سنستطيع أن نتناقش نقاشا جميلا مبنى على ندية وتكافؤ



> اسئلة هي عبارة عن بداية نقاش عن تأثير الهوايات على شخصيتك وحياتك 
> 
> فالبعض يتعلم من الرياضة روح الفريق والبعض يرتقى احساسه بقراءة الشعر 
> 
> والكثير يحب السفر كهواية ممتعة



وأحيانا تكون القراءة رياضة ذهنية رائعة
وتجعلك تسافرين وأنت فى مكانك



> كيف تكون الهواية مفيدة؟


إذا أستخدمتها فى نفع نفسى ونفع من حولى بها



> كيف استفدت من هوايتك ؟


إستفدت منها بأن إستطعت من خلالها الوصول إلى كيفية التصرف حيال المواقف الصعبة التى قد تقابلنى
وهذا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر..
وفى النهاية أشكرك يا إيمان على موضوعك كثيرا
وفى إنتظار إجاباتك على نفس الأسئلة

----------


## Abdou Basha

> ماهي هوايتك ؟


كثيرة ..

كانت قديما (مرحلة ماقبل التاريخ)  ::   ممارسة كرة القدم..

ثم أصبحت القراءة اكثر قربا إلى نفسي عندما ساءت الظروف .. والقراءة أوجدت الكتابة ..

أما العزف على الجيتار بأسلوبي غير المحترف، فيخفف من توتري..

خصوصا.. عندما أعزف تقاسيم من مقامات شرقية على الآلة الغربية ..  ::  

أخيرا.. التعامل مع الإنترنت.. وقضاء الأوقات أمامها ..





> هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟


جدا جدا ..  ::  

خصوصا في الكتابة.. أوفي الموسيقى .. فقد أضربت عن الحديث في هذين الموضوعين لما أشعر به من غربة عند سماع عبارات التهكم التي تتوافر عند من يفتقد تلك الهوايات ..




> كيف تكون الهواية مفيدة؟
> 
> كيف استفدت من هوايتك ؟


تكون الهواية مفيدة إذا تحولت إلى عمل مربح .. او على الأقل عندما تؤهل الشخص نفسيا لأداء عمله .. ولا أعتقد أني استفدت كثيرا من هواياتي حتى الآن .. خصوصا أني لا أجيد استغلال الفرص ..

----------


## daria

العزيزة ginger

اتمنى أن تعودي ايضا الى هوايتك الحبيبة مادمت تكنين لها هذه المشاعر

ومادامت تؤثر فيكِ بهذه القوة  ::  

ولكن لدي عتاب

اين اجابتك عن باقي الاسئلة ؟

اعذري فضولي  ::  

دمت بود وأشكرك على ثنائك الرقيق ::

----------


## daria

*اخي العزيز جدا جدا* 

*أحمد ناصر*

*راقت لي اجاباتك جداااااااا*

*بالنسبة للسؤال*

*هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا*

*اعني هل تعتبر شخصا ما رومانسيا لانه يحب الرسم او مرحا لانه يحب السفر مثلا* 

*هل هواية الشخص تحدد لديك شخصيته او حياته*



*بالنسبة لي سأرد بالتأكيد* 

*وحقيقي شكرا جدا على مرورك*

*اختك الصغيرة*

*إيمان*

----------


## daria

عبدو باشا

مفيش تلميذ شاطر غير أحمد ناصر ولا ايه ::  اين باقي الاجابات؟؟؟؟

اوافقك جدا في تهكم الاخرين على بعض الهوايات

اذكر انني حينما نشرت لي قصة قصيرة بمجلة الجامعة

سمعت كمًا من التهكم حتى دون نية البعض للقراءة  ::  

اتمنى أن ارى اجاباتك على باقي الاسئلة قريبا لتثرى النقاش  ::  

وأشكرك على اجاباتك ومرورك جدااااااا

دمت بود

إيمان ::

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*ماهي هوايتك ؟*

*لى هوايات كثيره* 

*لكن اكثرهم وضوحا عندى كتابه الشعر والتمثيل* 
*وهوايه اخرى 000 هوايه غريبه لكنى اعشقها* 
*هى ( رسم البسمه على شفات الاطفال ) وخاصه الايتام* 

*كيف اخترت هوايتك؟؟؟*

*انا لم اختر هواياتى ولكنى اكتشفتهم بداخلى* 

*متى بدأت ممارستها؟*
*بدأت ممارسه هوايه الكتابه وانا فى اول المرحله الثانويه* 
*والتمثيل وانا فى العاشره من عمرى* 
*اسعاد الاطفال وعمل حفلات لهم منذ اربع سنوات تقريبا* 

*من شجعك؟*
*دائما كان ابى عليه رحمه الله يشجعنى على كتابه الشعر والزجل* 
*اما التمثيل فكان الدائم التشجيع لى مدرس جارى* 
*واما اسعاد الاطفال فامى الله يعطيها العافيه دائما تشجعنى عليها* 
*وخاصه حين تعلم ان لدى حفله مع الايتام* 



*كيف أثرت عليك هوايتك؟*

*هل تعتبر من اسباب سعاتك ممارستك لهوايتك؟*
*لا اصف لكى قمة سعادتى حين أرى بسمه طفل* 

*هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟*
*نعم ارى من هوايتهم ما ينطبق عليهم* 

*هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟*
*طبعا 000 لاننا سويا وبتجميع افكارنا ممكن ان نحقق اكبر نجاح* 


*كيف تكون الهواية مفيدة؟*
*عندما تحقق نجاح على المستوى الشخصى والمستوى العام* 

*كيف استفدت من هوايتك ؟*
*تعلمت من كتابه الشعر الرومانسيه* 
*ومن التمثيل 000 الهدف ( لماذا افعل ذلك)*
*ومن التعامل مع الاطفال الحب الحنان*




*ومشكوره اختى ايمان على الموضوع وننتظر المناقشه*

----------


## بنت مصر

أختى الغالية ايمان
اسمحي لي احييك على مووضوعك القيم وفكرك الناضح
واتمنى فعلا ان كل الاعضاء يشاركوا في هذا الموضوع لنتعرف اكثر على بعضنا البعض

واسمحي لي ايضا اشارك في الاجابة على بعض اسئلتك ولي عودة اختي الحبيبة للمشاركة من جديد







> كم من مرة قرأت فيها كتاب غير من مسار حياتك ؟[]


كتاب المستخلص في تزكية الانفس  للكاتب الاسلامي سعيد حوى وهو سبب ارتدائي للحجاب




> هل اثقلتك الهموم يوما فمارست هوايتك وغادرتك الهموم؟


انا بحب القراءة جدا واكتر حاجة ممكن تخرجني من همومي عن تجربة هي عادة وليست هواية
(الاستغفار) وايضا القراءة قبل النوم ولو سطر واحد 





> ماهي هوايتك ؟
> 
> اتحب مشاهدة الافلام او لنقل حب سماع الاغاني؟ ام تفضل مشاهدة المباريات الرياضية او ممارستها ام معشوقتي الاولى القراءة؟


اكره الافلام والتلفزيون والمباريات واحب معشوقتك وأيضا التمشية على الكورنيش ولو ان الانترنت سرق مني كثير من الوقت المخصص لهذه الهوايات





> كيف اخترت هوايتك؟؟؟
> 
> ام احببتها بالفطرة ؟
> 
> متى بدأت ممارستها؟
> 
> من شجعك؟



مستحيل تجدي طفل يحب القراءة بدون تحفيز من والديه .. فحب القراءة  عادة مكتسبة 
ووالدي ووالدتي ممن يحبون القراءة جدا وقد تعلمت منهم النوم بالكتاب


أكرر شكري ليكي ثانية يا داريا وانتظر مشاركة باقي الاعضاء



بسنت

----------


## عصفور الشعر

يسعدنى المشاركه فى الموضوع ده أختى الكريمه ايمان ::  

بسم الله توكلنا على الله



كم من مرة قرأت فيها كتاب غير من مسار حياتك ؟

من اكثر الكتب التى اثرت فى مجرى حياتى((( قصة حياة رأفت الهجان))) ..وكتاب((( انور السادات الحقيقه والاسطوره)))...وأخر كتاب أثر فيا هو كتاب (((القديس الصعلوك))) وهو عن سيرة الفنان الكبير الذى قد لا يعرفه الكثيرون وهو *عبد الرحمن الخميسى* الفنان الشامل الذى اكتشف كثير من النجوم وعلى راسهم الراحله سعاد حسنى.. ...وقراءتى ايضا لأشعار(((* بيرم  التونسى وصلاح جاهين*))) ..غيرت مسار حياتى الادبيه ..وخلتنى اتجه للكتابه بالعاميه ..وتفوقت فيها بشهادة الكثيرين والحمد لله..بصراحه انا طول عمرى قارئ نهم



هل اثقلتك الهموم يوما فمارست هوايتك وغادرتك الهموم؟

أى نعم فأنااعشق الكتابه .. ومعظم أعمالى هى مذكراتى وفضفضه ذاتيه ولكن فى قوالب أدبيه مختلفه((شعر ..زجل ..مقال ..قصه..الخ)) ودائما ما يعترينى الارتياح عندما أفرغ ما تعج به نفسى من ألام واحزان وشجون على الاوراق


*ماهي هوايتك ؟*

اتحب مشاهدة الافلام او لنقل حب سماع الاغاني؟ ام تفضل مشاهدة المباريات الرياضية او ممارستها ام معشوقتي الاولى القراءة؟

أحب مشاهدة الافلام عندما يكون لدى وقت فراغ كبير جدا وافضل منها الاجتماعيه والكوميديه واكثر فيلم أثر فيا هو فيلم ((فورست جامب )) لتوم هانكس أبكانى هذا الفيلم كثيرا وبحرقه..وسبحان الله ... فقد شعرت أن كاتب قصة هذا الفيلم  قد تأثر بالحديث القدسى لله عز وجل((والله لأرزقن من لا حيلة له حتى يتعجب أصحاب الحيل))

أحب سماع الاغانى ايضا وبخاصه قصائد ام كلثوم وعبد الحليم وأميل الى الاغانى الفلسفيه مثل أغنية الدنيا ريشه فى هوا

أحب ايضا مشاهدة كرة القدم واشجع فربق بلدى ((المصرى البورسعيدى)) مع احترامى طبعا للاهلى والزمالك


أما عن القراءه فحدث ولا حرج...فأنا لدى(( حمى القراءه)) وأحب الكتب التى تخوض فى السير الذاتيه واحب أدب الاعترافات

ومن هواياتى الكتابه الادبيه وبخاصة تأليف الاغانى ...واحب الرياضه جدا وأحب تصفح الانترنت...وكذلك أعشق السفر والمغامرات ((المحسوبه))

*كيف اخترت هواياتك*

ام احببتها بالفطرة ؟

متى بدأت ممارستها؟

من شجعك؟


اخترت هواياتى بالفطره وقد تاثرت بوالدى  فى حبى للقراءه حيث انه رحمه الله كان على درجه عاليه من الثقافه..وقد بدات ممارسة القراءه منذ كان عمرى 6 سنوات وبدات بميكى وسمير طبعا ::  






كيف أثرت عليك هوايتك؟

جعلتنى هواية القراءه أكثر ثقافه..وهواية الكتابه ساعدتنى فى تحقيق حلمى بالعمل بالصحافه((توقفت الان بعد الهجره)).. والرياضه حافظت على صحتى وقوامى...والانترنت جعلنى أقيم علاقات كثيره ومتشعبه مع البشر حول العالم..أما السفر فهو الوقود الذى يزيد حب مصر فى قلبى أكثر وأكثر  

هل تعتبر من اسباب سعاتك ممارستك لهوايتك؟

أى نعم  وبخاصة الكتابه الادبيه


هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟

لم افهم هذا السؤال


هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟

بالتأكيد..لاننى بلاقى انسان بيفهمنى ويهتم بيا ويقدرنى


كيف تكون الهواية مفيدة؟

الهوايه تروح عن النفس وتفرز الطاقات المدفونه بالبشر... وتميز الانسان عن المخلوقات الاخرى 



كيف استفدت من هوايتك ؟

استفدت كثيرا جدا ((ثقافه ..صحه...علاقات انسانيه ... خبرات عديده))



كان حوار ممتع وأتمنى ان أكون قد اضفت شئ لموضوعك الجميل يا أختى الكريمه ايمان ::  


لكى منى كل الود ::   والورد ::  


عصفور الشعر:توت ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [size=3][font=Times New Roman][color=magenta][b]*بالنسبة للسؤال*
> 
> *هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا*
> 
> *اعني هل تعتبر شخصا ما رومانسيا لانه يحب الرسم او مرحا لانه يحب السفر مثلا* 
> 
> *هل هواية الشخص تحدد لديك شخصيته او حياته*
> 
> *إيمان*


أعتقد بأن ذلك ليس شرطا
فيمكنك أن تجدى تصنيفا لتوفيق الحكيم على أنه عدو للمرأة رغم أننى أكاد أجزم أنه غاية فى الرومانسية 
ويمكنك أن تجدى نجم كوميديا بيضرب بوز فى حياته يقطع الخميرة من البيت  :: 
فقد يشبع المرأ بهوايته كل جوانب النقص فى حياته

----------


## حلا

*ماهي هوايتك ؟

القراءة ياداريا 

وأجد متعة أكبر عند قراءة القصائد والرويات والكتب الأدبية


كيف اخترت هوايتك؟؟؟

لم اخترها، هي اختارتني.



متى بدأت ممارستها؟

من زماااااااااااااااااان، كبرت وفي يدي كتاب، لاأذكر متى بدأت القراءة

من شجعك؟

والداي بالتأكيد، فهما أيضا كانا مدمنان على القراءة



كيف أثرت عليك هوايتك؟

فتحت عقلي يادرايا، وجعلتني أفكر دائمًا حتى وأنا نائمة


هل تعتبر من اسباب سعادتك ممارستك لهوايتك؟

بالتأكيد


هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟

أي هل تعني لي هوايات الآخرين شيئًا؟

نعم، فالإنسان يقضي جزء كبير من وقته في ممارسة هوياته المفضلة لذا فاستغراقه هذا لابد وأن يؤثر على شخصيته،وبالتالي على سلوكه، لذا فمعرفة الهواية قد تختصر علي معرفة جانب كبير من شخصية وسلوكيات محدثي.

هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟

جدًا جدًا خصوصا إذا كانوا في مثل عمري، 
أكون سعيدة أكثر ومتفائلة أكثر لو حدث هذا.


كيف تكون الهواية مفيدة؟

الهدف من القراءة هو الاستفادة من تجارب الآخرين، والحصول على المتعة، والتعرف على مايدور في عقول الآخرين و....

لتكون القراءة مفيدة
لابد من توظيف المعلومات التي حصلنا عليها من الكتب بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر.

كيف استفدت من هوايتك ؟

كيف استفدت من القراءة؟
لايمكنني اختصار الفوائد التي قدمتها لي القراءة في سطور، 
القراءة شكلت شخصيتي وحياتي بأكملها يادرايا لذا ليس من السهل تحديد فؤائد معينة لها.


وفقت كثيراً ياداريا في طرح هذا الموضوع

تقبلي تحياتي ياصديقتي*

----------


## daria

العزيز علاء الدين فوزي

بداية أشكرك على مرورك الطيب

واسمح لي أن اسجل اعتراضي أن تعتبر رسم البسمة على شفاه الاطفال .......هواية ::  

يمكنك أن  تقول هبة من الله ::  

أو هواية فوق العادة

حقيقة هذه هواية ولاأجمل ::  



*هل تعتبر من اسباب سعاتك**ممارستك لهوايتك؟**
**لا اصف لكى قمة سعادتى حين أرى بسمه**طفل*

عندك حق ::  



*اما التمثيل فكان الدائم التشجيع**لى مدرس جارى*

تراك حققت نجاحا ؟تمثيل بالمسرح؟

فضولية انا ::  



أشكرك على مشاركتنا لهواياتك 

دمت بود

  ::

----------


## daria

بسنت

حبيبة قلبي 

أنرتِ المناقشة  بعد طول انتظار ::  

أتمنى أن اقرأ هذا الكتاب*كتاب المستخلص في تزكية الانفس*

وسأنتظر عودتك 

إيمان ::

----------


## daria

عضفور الشعر توت

تقريبا المرة الاولى التى تشارك فيها لدي

لذا مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااا



وبداية مشاركتك : ودية وقيمة ::  



شاهدتُ ايضا فورست جامب وكان مؤثرا

بدأتُ الاحظ دور الوالدين في تنمية هوايات الاطفال



*هل تحدد لديك هوايات**الاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟**

**لم افهم هذا السؤال**


*واضح ان هذا السؤال لم اوفق في صياغته

ولكن يمكنك مراجعة تفسيرى لاحمد ناصر ::  



لقد أضفت للموضوع الكثير 
وأسعدتني مشاركتك جدا ::  

دمت بود 

 ::

----------


## daria

اخي العزيز جدا جدا 

احمد

شكرا لعودتك مرة أخرى

وعندك حق ::  

بس برضة توفيق الحكيم عدو المرأة ::

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
العزيز علاء الدين فوزي


*


> *بداية أشكرك على مرورك الطيب*



*الشكر لك اختى ان سمحتى لى بالاشتراك فى هذا الموضوع* 
*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
واسمح لي أن اسجل اعتراضي أن تعتبر رسم البسمة على شفاه الاطفال .......هواية 


*


> *يمكنك أن تقول هبة من الله* 
> 
> *أو هواية فوق العادة*
> 
> *حقيقة هذه هواية ولاأجمل*



*نعم والله انها منحه ربانيه* 



> *اما التمثيل فكان الدائم التشجيعلى مدرس جارى*
> 
> *تراك حققت نجاحا ؟تمثيل بالمسرح؟*
> 
> *فضولية انا*



*الحمد لله حققت نجاحا كبيرا فى التمثيل بالمسرح* 
*لكنه المسرح الهادف اشترك فى حفلات المولد النبوى والهجره* 
*وغيرهم من المناسبات الدينيه لاعطى للجمهور هدف ومعنى وغايه* 
*اى نعم هو مسرح صغير يكون فى الشارع لكن نجاحه كبير* 
*اى نعم لا يدير على عائد مادى لكنى انتظر منه العائد يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون* 

*ارجو ان اكون اجبت على استفسارتك*

----------


## daria

علاء الدين فوزي
اشكرك على عودتك
وفعلا قد اجبت على كل استقساراتي ::  
لك مني اطيب الامنيات ::

----------


## daria

حلا 

كالعادة مرورك أحبه

والحمد لله عدلتِ من صيغة سؤالي وأجبتي 

حبيبتي يا حلا

شكرا جدا على مرورك 
إيمان ::

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اين  المناقشه يا اخت ايمان   * 

*انت اخذتى منا المعلومات السريه دى وودتيها المخبارات* 
*انا خايف انك تكونى شغاله فى مخابرات منتدى تانى *

----------


## الصعيدي

*لا مؤاخذة يا داريا .. تقريبا انتي لما حطيتي الموضوع كنت نايم .. اتأخرت معلش .. ههههههههههههه






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
كم من مرة قرأت فيها كتاب غير من مسار حياتك ؟


كتير .. مرة منهم كان كتاب إحياء علوم الدين للغزالي






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
هل اثقلتك الهموم يوما فمارست هوايتك وغادرتك الهموم؟


أيوه .. وساعات كنت بالجأ للهواية للترويح عن نفسي






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
ماهي هوايتك ؟
اتحب مشاهدة الافلام او لنقل حب سماع الاغاني؟ ام تفضل مشاهدة المباريات الرياضية او ممارستها ام معشوقتي الاولى القراءة؟


لأ .. التليفزيون والأغاني ومشاهدة المباريات لأ .. أنا مارست الرياضة وكرة القدم والسباحة .. ولكن ما كانتش هواياتي اللي يعني لازم أقضي وقت معين فيها .. كانت حسب وقتي .. وبصراحة هواياتي اتغيرت وتعددت على فترات في حياتي .. ولكن الهواية الأولى والمستمرة حتى الآن .. هواية القراءة .. مختلف الموضوعات .. والشعر بالدرجة الأولى






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
كيف اخترت هوايتك؟؟؟


مش عارف .. أنا من صغري أقرا كتير .. أحب أقول حاجة مهمة هنا أثرت في حياتي .. إن الوالد عليه رحمة الله .. وتقريبا لما كنت في تالتة أو رابعة ابتدائي شال التليفزيون من البيت .. الموضوع ده خلى وقتي مليان بحاجات تانية كتير .. وبقيت اقرا كتب وقصص وحاجات كنت باحس انها أكبر من سني .. وحبيت القراءة جدا .. مع حرصي طبعا على ميكي وسمير وتان تان .. هههههههههه .. هذه نقرة وهذه نقرة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
ام احببتها بالفطرة ؟


مش فاكر .. كنت صغير أيامها






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
متى بدأت ممارستها؟


أنا فاكر اني قريت رواية كبيرة اسمها (أنا الشعب) وانا في العاشرة تقريبا .. وأخرى اسمها ثورة على فرعون في نفس السن تقريبا 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
من شجعك؟


والدي الله يرحمه بالطبع .. وهو كان مدرس لغة عربية .. أكيد كان له أثر كبير في توريث الهواية دي ليا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
كيف أثرت عليك هوايتك؟


بقيت أعرف افك الخط .. أي خط .. ودلوقت بافك الكارت كمان .. ههههههههههه
الحمد لله .. حاجات كتير .. على طول كنت في الإذاعة المدرسية من ابتدائي فإعدادي فثانوي .. في الجامعة في اتحاد الطلبة .. المسابقات الثقافية والأعمال دي كان الواحد والحمد لله له أداء مش بطال فيها .. خطب الجمعة ودروس المساجد .. وآخر حاجة فاكرها إني كتبت كتابي من 13 سنة .. ودي كانت نهاية مبدع .. هههههههه .. ربنا يستر ومامتكم ما تجيش هنا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
هل تعتبر من اسباب سعادتك ممارستك لهوايتك؟


أيوه .. ومن أسباب وجودي في المنتدى الكتابة أيضا .. بس للأسف الشعر ما بقيتش لاقي وقت له خالص






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟


يعني ممكن أحكم على واحد من هواياته اذا كان جاد وللا لأ .. بس دي نسبية شوية .. وما باشغلش نفسي كتير بالحكم على الآخرين






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟


جدا جدا .. بالطبع كتير كنت اقعد مع أصحابي هواة الشعر .. ونجيب من هنا وهناك .. بس ده كان أيام الشعر .. دلوقت الصلعة منورة .. هههههههههههه






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
كيف تكون الهواية مفيدة؟


شغل الفراغ بالمفيد .. نفع النفس والآخرين .. الترويح عن النفس بلاشك .. لو هواية زي الصيد يبقى الواحد ياكل سمك طازة على طول .. هواية جميلة أوي دي






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
كيف استفدت من هوايتك ؟


بيتهيألي هي نفس إجاباتي عن (كيف أثرت عليك هواياتك) .. بس برضه بالذات الشعر .. أحيانا يعني الواحد كان يسعد الآخرين بكتاباته .. أظن كده .. في حفلة .. في مناسبة .. كام بيت شعر حلوين كانوا بيطروا القعدة

قطعتي نفسي يا داريا .. يا خوفي أختي تشوف الكلام ده .. وتهديني أغنية كداب يااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

تحياتي*

----------


## أنفـــــال

*اعتذر عن كوني متأخرة عن تلبية دعوتك!!  
و الآن فلنبدأ...  

كم من مرة قرأت فيها كتاب غير من مسار حياتك ؟
حسناً يا داريا ..
ان الكتب التي غيرت مسار حياتي هي كتب العقيدة..
و اخص بذلك كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي .. فهذا الكتاب أشكر الله اني قرأته في سن مبكرة!
و الكتاب الذي علمني ان اقف في وسط حياتي ثم انظر اليها و اتعلم منها هو كتاب هكذا علمتني الحياة للرائع بحق مصطفى السباعي
لقد وضع هذا الرجل خلاصة حياته في جمل قصيرة في هذا الكتاب حتى يتسنى للشباب في اعمارنا ان يقفوا على تجربته بقلب و عقل.

هل اثقلتك الهموم يوما فمارست هوايتك وغادرتك الهموم؟
هذا بالنسبة لهوايتي الأخريين و هما المطبخ.. و الكتابة..
فأنا لا استغرق في القراءة لأن ذهني دائماً يكون حاضراً.. و لكن عندما ادخل الى مطبخ المنزل..
فإنني اعمل بجد و اتحرك و افكر فيما اخلط و ما اضع على اللهب.. فأستغرق في المطبخ!!
اما الكتابة فاذا كتبت فانني انفصل عن العالم الخارجي انفصالاً تاماً.. و من الممكن ان يناديني احدهم فلا اسمعه..!

ماهي هوايتك ؟
القراءات بأنواعها بما فيها الشعر .
و الكتابة.
و المطبخ .
و المشي.

اتحب مشاهدة الافلام او لنقل حب سماع الاغاني؟ ام تفضل مشاهدة المباريات الرياضية او ممارستها ام معشوقتي الاولى القراءة؟
لا أحب سماع الأغاني الحمدلله.
و لست اهوى مشاهدة المباريات الا المتعلقة بكؤوس أوروبا أو ما إلى ذلك اما الكرة العربية فلا اتابعها.
رياضة المشي يومياً تخلصني من الضوط النفسية و تساعدني على النوم الهاديء.

كيف اخترت هوايتك؟؟؟
القراءة.. من والدي.. فكان يشتري لنفسه كتابا ًو يشتري لي كتاباً.
فيقرأ كتابه ثم يقرأ لي كتابي قبل النوم او وقت العصر مع قهوته.
المطبخ .. أمي الغالية حفظها الله و بارك فيها.. لقد كانت تطلب مني و انا صغيرة ان اعد معها الشطائر من اجل الافطار او العشاء احياناً.
الكتابة بالفطرة.
المشي..  بالفطرة.

متى بدأت ممارستها؟
القراءة عندما كنت في السابعة.
الشعر العربي منذ الرابعة عشرة عندما اكتملت لدي قوائم اللغة العربية.
المطبخ منذ العاشرة.
و بدأت الكتابة منذ التاسعة تقريباً.. فكنت اغير نهايات القصص التي اقرأها و اغير ابطالها ثم اعيد كتابتها.

من شجعك؟
والدي و والدتي..


كيف أثرت عليك هوايتك؟
القراءة .. اتساع الافق و حسن النقاش و قوة الحجة و قوة اللغة.
الكتابة .. الثقة و الايمان .
المطبخ .. الاهتمام و الرعاية باعتباره متعلق بذهني بصورة الام .

هل تعتبر من اسباب سعادتك ممارستك لهوايتك؟
أحياناً.

هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟
نعم.. الكثير..!
فهواية الشخص تحدد نوع اسلوبه في الحديث و النقاش و تحدد نوع حواري معه و مستوى هذا الحوار.

هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟
ليس دائماً.


كيف تكون الهواية مفيدة؟
اذا تم استغلالها في اسعاد الاخرين حتى و لو بابتسامة شكر..
و اذا استطعت من خلالها ترتيب حياتك بشكل افضل.

كيف استفدت من هوايتك ؟
تمت الاجابة على هذا السؤال سابقاً.. 

شكراً يا داريا.
أنفال*

----------


## daria

علاء الدين

من خلال اجابات الاعضاء ورأيهم وتجاربهم الشخصية 

سويا حنوصل للاستفادة من المناقشة  ::  

يعني بدأ يظهر ان المعظم الاهل اللي شجعهم على هواياتهم

وازاي كل واحد استفاد من كل هواية بطريقته

هي دي المناقشة ::  

لكن اكيد لو عندك اي اقراح تاني تحب نضيفه في الاسلوب ::  

شخصيا حاكون شاكرة ليك جدا جدا ::  
إيمان

----------


## daria

*العزيز الصعيدي*



*مشاركتك جميلة جدا* 

*نصفها معلومات (ربما نتحقق من مامتكم ) عنك والنصف الاخر محاولات ناجحة للمزاح الجميل*



*ماشاء الله اذاعة واتحاد طلبة ........هايل*



*عايزين نشوف الشعر دة*



*لا متخافش* 

*رسالة خاصة لمامتكم ومعاها اللينك*

*لكن معلومة صغيرة: انا بنسى لما بشوف قدامي حاجات من الورق كدة البشر بيقولوا عليها فلوس*

* * 

*شكرا على مرورك يا صعيدي*

*إيمان*

----------


## daria

*انفال*

*حكايتك حكاية* 



*اول مرة اعرف موضوع المطبخ*

*حاتعزم قريب؟* 

*ححاول اكون لئيمة وكل من أثر في حياته كتاب سأحرص على قراءته واقتنائه* 

*ماشاء الله كتابة منذ التاسعة .....واضح*

*أعجبتني جدا*

*"المطبخ ...الاهتمام والرعاية باعتباره متعلق بذهني بصورة الام"*

*حقيقي اشكرك على المرور وتلبية الدعوة جدا*

*دمت بخير* 
*إيمان*

----------


## R17E

سلام عليكم دار قوم مؤمنين 

متأخر أنا دائماً متأخر ... ربما لِتعرفوا أني أنا ... و ربما لِأعرف نفسي حينما أعود !.

كم من مرة قرأت فيها كتاب غير من مسار حياتك ؟


كثيرة هي الكتب التي غيرت في مسار حياتي من نواحي متعددة , سوف أفترض أنك تريدين معرفتها رغم أن السؤال لا يوحي لي بذلك , أذكر منهـا و أولها :-



كتاب الله عز وجل ... فحينما كنت أحفظ القرءان لم أكن حاملاً للأسفار ... كان أستاذي يشرح لي المعاني و البلاغة و المجاز والاستعارات و الكنايات و التشبيهات ... فكانت هناك صوراً ذهنية مصاحبة للأيات الكريمة أتخيلها و أنا أقرء الكلام و أسمع ضجيجاً للكافرين و هم يجادلون أنبيائهم , و أشعر بغرور و كبرياء جيش المسلمين في حنين ... الخ 

فقط هذه دعوة للكثيرين من الاخوان هنـا .... إقرء ربع من القرءان ثم أعده لتدبر فيه تأمل إلي ما يدعوا و عما ينهي ثم إبحث في تبريرات الامر و النهي ... إستخرج الجمال و أجزم أنك حينها ستشعر أنك تقرء القرءان للمرة الاولي .



و يلي ذلك :- 

المصباح المضيء  لابن قدامة المقدسي ... علمني ألا أخاف من الحكومة           

              رغم أني كنت أفعل قبلها

سير أعلام النبلاء  لشمس الدين الذهبي    علمني معني الرجال 

نفح الطيب من غصن الاندلس الرطيب  لأحمد بن محمد التلمساني كسابقه 



الجريمة و العقاب "رواية" لديستوفيسكي غيرت كثيراً من نظرتي لبعض الأشياء 



دع القلق و ابدء الحياة  لديل كارنيجي



كيف تكسب الاصدقاء و تؤثر في الناس    لديل كارنيجي 



و أذكر أني إشتريت حتي الأن من الكتابين الاخيرين 17 نسخة فهما يغريان من يقلب فيهما بإستعارتهما , ثم يغريانه في مرحلة لاحقة علي عدم إعادتهم , و هنـا أيقنت بصحة مقولة " أحمقان معير الكتاب و معيده "



*ماهي هوايتك**؟*



أكاد أجزم بأني لا أعرف فلكل وقت شأنه .

و لكن أنا أعشق الخيل العربي الاصيل , و أحيانا أهوي الصيد و هي مرتبطة بشدة بأماكن معينة سواء صيد البر أو البحر . 

أنا لا أشاهد التلفزيون ولا الفضائيات "منعاً للتوجيه الذهني  الخاطيء للأمور" 

و أري أن القراءة واجب ديني و ليس هواية , ولا أستمع للغناء إلا فيما ندر لفيروز و سيد مكاوي 

غير أني أملأ فراغي دائما بالحزن , فلدي ما يكفي لتبريره ...

و موضوع الهواية لا يشغل بالي ... فحينما يكون جل همنا البحث عن هواية , فنحن قوم فارغون بالأساس .

هل اثقلتك الهموميوما فمارست هوايتك وغادرتك الهموم؟



لاااا 

بل أحيانا تثقلني الـ"هـ"واية / الـ"غـ"واية فأمارس الأحزان و تغادرني الهواية .





كيف اخترتهوايتك؟؟؟

ام احببتها بالفطرة؟

متى بدأتممارستها؟

من شجعك؟



حال أمتنا المنكوبة بأبنائها .



كيف أثرت عليكهوايتك؟



ربما أنا الذي أثرت علي هواياتي , فجعلت الحزن يموت ضحكاً .



هل تعتبر من اسبابسعا"د"تك ممارستك لهوايتك؟



ربما أنا لست أنا أو أنتم لستم أنتم ... عندنا في القاموس لم يعد هنـاك لفظة سعادة بمفهومها الحقيقي " و عندما قالوا دفنت سعادة الاسلام في أكفان عمر " أيقنت بأنهم صادقين .

أحياناً و بغض النظر عن الهوايات أدعي ـ كاذباً ـ بأني سعيد و هي لحظات مريرة لمن يعرفني ففي الغالب أكون كالجميع ... ليس سعيداً ولا محترماً ولا مؤدباً .



هل تحدد لديك هواياتالاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟



بالقطع ...

فقد علمت بأن البعض يهوي ال Gams  , و هذا البعض علي الرغم مما به فهو أخف وطأة ممن يجمع صور الفنانين أو نغمات الموبيل 





هل تشعر بالراحةحينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟



ربما لا....

فقليلاً ما يرتاح النصابين مع بعضهم, رغم ميثاق الشرف .



كيف تكونالهواية مفيدة؟



تكون الهواية مفيدة عندما تكون في أوقات الفراغ .... و هذا بالقطع يعني أن هنـاك أوقات لن تكون فارغة و سوف تملئ بالعمل الجاد بإذن الله .



كيف استفدت منهوايتك ؟



هذا موضوع طويييييييل , و لكن للأختصار " عدم الخسارة مكسب "





مودتي للجميع 



و نيابة عن مامتكم و عن نفسي أهدي الصعيدي ::   أغنية كداب يا خيــ  ::  .... و ربنا حليم ستار

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> علاء الدين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الاخت الغاليه ايمان 
هذا الموضوع موضوع ممتاز ورائع ان يتعرف كل منا على موهبته 
وان يكن لمشجعيه كل الاحترام والتقدير 
والاسئله الموجوده فى الموضوع تقوم بتوضيح جانب كبير من حياه كل شخص منا 
لكن هناك سؤال يطرح نفسه 0000 وماذا بعد ؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى بالبلدى 
احنا عارفنا موهبه كل واحد000 طيب وبعدين ؟؟ 
احنا عايزين نستفاد من الموضوع ده اكبر استفاده 00 
فمثلا 00 هناك من الاخوه والاخوات الاعضاء هوايتهم القراءه 
فلماذا لا انشأ صفحه او يكون هناك موضوع باسم ( قرأت لك ) 
يضع فيه صاحب هذه الهوايه ملخص جميل وبسيط لما قرأ بحيث يستفيد منه الجميع 
مثال اخر 000 قالت الاخت انفال حفظها الله ورعاها ان الله رزقها موهبه الطبخ 
فلماذا لانقوم بتعليم دروس لاخواتنا المقبلات على الزواج او الاخوه العذاب الموجدين فى غربه مثلى 
على اساسيات المطبخ وكيفيه عمل الواجبات الرئيسيه ثم نبدا بالنمو معهم 000
القصد ان كل واحد منا يقترح كيف نستغل هذه الموهبه فى المنتدى 
لننهض بالمنتدى 00 وبأنفسنا وبمجتمعنا 
اعتذر للاطاله 
وتقبلوا فائق احترامى 
,






,




علاء الدين

----------


## فاضــل

تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن أحيانا (أو لنقل غالبا)

كنت أتمنى ألو وجدت متسعا للحديث عن الهوايات فربما طرقت بابا جديدا للهوايات المنبثقة عن القراءة لم يطرق من قبل فيما ورد

و سابذل وسعي راجيا من الله البركة في الوقت 

مع كل التحية للعزيزة داريا

و لكل المشاركين و القارئين

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة داريا
					
				
عايزين نشوف الشعر دة







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يراع
					
				
و نيابة عن مامتكم و عن نفسي أهدي الصعيدي أغنية كداب يا خيــ.... و ربنا حليم ستار


الغالية داريا .. أما الشعر القديم .. فده خلاص وقع من زمان .. والسن له حكمه
وأما الشعر الحديث .. فانا لسه حالق حلقة جنان .. بس مش لنفسي .. وانما ليراع الحبيب .. ردا على هديته الغالية أغنية (كداب يا خيــ) .. فيسرني بناء على رغبتك .. ومجاملة لهديته .. إني أباصي له مطلع أغنية من تأليفي بعنوان (الواد ده ماله) :

الواد ده ماله كــــده بيناقــــر
فارد جناحه على الآخـــر
نسي لما كان لسه وراور
تعبــان وعمال بيعــــــافر
وحالته تصعب ع الكافــر 


شكرا داريا .. 
نعيماً يراع الحبيب .. ان عدتم عدنا .. وان زدتم زدنا .. هاهاهاااااااااااااااي*

----------


## daria

*العزيز يراع*

*يا مرحبااااااااااااا*

*اجابات لا تكتب الا من يراع*

*اجابات لا يليق بها اي تعليق*

*فقط تظل موجود تنوه عن صاحبها وتثبت تميزه*

*دمت بود*

*إيمان*

----------


## daria

علاء 

اقتراحاتك جميلة

بالنسبة لاقتراح قرأت لك فموجود بقاعة الصالون الادبي وموضوع الطبخ فهناك ارشيف كامل بقاعة المرأة والطفل

وغيرها

لا تحرمنا من مرورك وافكارك

شكرا لك

إيمان ::

----------


## daria

فاضل
مراقب منتدانا العزيز
سأظل منتظرة هذا الباب الجديد ولن امل الانتظار آملة في تحسن الظروف 
كل الشكر والاحترام
إيمان ::

----------


## daria

الصعيدي
مش معقولة 
خفة دم بجد جميلة
عيني عليك يا يراع
بس حلوة
إيمان

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> علاء 
> 
> 
> اقتراحاتك جميلة
> 
> بالنسبة لاقتراح قرأت لك فموجود بقاعة الصالون الادبي وموضوع الطبخ فهناك ارشيف كامل بقاعة المرأة والطفل
> 
> وغيرها
> 
> ...


*الاخت ايمان جميل جدا اللى حضرتك قولتيه بس اللى انا اقصده ان ده مثال* 
*المثال موجود لهوايه او اثنين0000 طيب والباقى* 
*عايزين نطبق الموضوع ده على باقى الهوايات والمواهب وكنتناقش كيف نستفيد منها وبها* 
*وشكرا على الاهتمام والرد* 
*,*
*علاء الدين*

----------


## بنت مصر

الموضوع فعلا يا درايا رائع رائع
واستمتع جدا بقراءة تعليقات الاعضاء الاكثر من رائعة
اتمنى انك تدعي كل الاعضاء على الترتيب لنستمتع اكثر بالمتابعة


بسنت

----------


## فاضــل

> كم من مرة قرأت فيها كتاب غير من مسار حياتك ؟


 يمكن بدون أدنى مبالغة أن أقول أن نهر الحياة تشكل من روافد هذه القراءات بحيث أن كل كتاب تمت قراءته ساهم و لو بنقطة في تشكيل هذا النهر و بالطبع كانت هناك علامات فارقة مثل قراءتي لكتاب من وصايا الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم لطه عبد الله العفيفي  كان ذلك في بواكير الشباب و أعتاب المراهقة فكان له بعد الله فضل في توجيه البوصلة نحو اتجاه احترام النفس المغناطيسي و أحمد الله أن ساق لي هذا الكتاب في هذه المرحلة ..




> هل اثقلتك الهموم يوما فمارست هوايتك وغادرتك الهموم؟


هواياتي هي سبيلي لمدافعة الهموم




> ماهي هوايتك ؟


عندما نتحدث عن الهوايات فأجد كما ألاحظ أنها في معظمها إن لم تكن كلها تبدأ من القراءة  و تنتهي عندها فالقراءة هي عين الانسان و أذنه على الدنيا و الناس  




> اتحب مشاهدة الافلام او لنقل حب سماع الاغاني؟ ام تفضل مشاهدة المباريات الرياضية او ممارستها ام معشوقتي الاولى القراءة؟


ليست معشوقتك وحدك 
عندما كان هناك وقت كنت أشاهد بعض الأفلام التي تحمل قيمة أما الأغاني فلا حاجة لي بها و مشاهدة المبارايات الرياضية تستلزم حساب المكسب و الخسارة فيما يتعلق بالوقت المستهلك فيها و حيث أن الخسارة دائما "تربح" فأوفر وقتي لما هو أولى






> كيف اخترت هوايتك؟؟؟


لو كان يصح اختيار الهواية لكنت اخترتها هي هي و لكن أظن أن الهواية تأتي بدون اختيار و إنما هي نتاج لتركيبة نفسية و عقلية و بيئية




> متى بدأت ممارستها؟


بدأت الهواية منذ الصغر و تعمقت و تغلغلت بمرور الوقت حتى أصبحت عادة محبوبة و ليست مجرد عادة اعتيادية
بدأت الهواية بداية طبيعية بميكي و سمير و تان تان و من هنا بدأت الفائدة فقد كانت هناك مسابقات و ألغاز في ثنايا هذه المجلات منها على سبيل المثال:
ملاحظة الفروق بين الصورتين المتشابهتين , و كان هذا أول تدريب على قوة الملاحظة
ثم تحديد زمن لاستخراج هذه الفروق , و كان هذا أول تدريب على تحديد زمن لأداء مهمة عقلية
ثم تدرج الأمر إلى الألغاز و المغامرون الخمسة و الشياطين الثلاثة عشر فكان التدريب على التفكير المنطقي و التحليل و القراءة المتأنية لاستنباط حل للغز قبل الوصول إلى نهايته
ثم تدرج الأمر إلى القراءات المتخصصة في علوم الدين و الأدب و اللغة و العلوم 





> من شجعك؟


 ساهم الوالد عليه رحمة الله الواسعة في تحويل الهواية إلى احتراف حيث كان يشترك معي في التجول على المكتبات لدرجة جعلتنا زبائن دائمين لكبرى المكتبات بالأزهر و الحسين لدرجة أننا كنا نشتري ما يحلو لنا من كتب و ندفع ما تيسر لنا من مال و الباقي يتم تدبر شأنه لاحقا حيث أننا لسنا من أهل القاهرة و كنا بحمد الله مؤتمنين لدى تجار الكتب بشكل كان يعطينا الحق في شراء كامل المكتبة "على الحساب" فكان الدرس المستفاد "نية المرء ابلغ من عمله" و دروس أخرى كثيرة
شكر الله لوالدي الحبيب و جعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناته فقد كان يحمل الكتب معي من الأزهر و حتى موقف أحمد حلمي حيث نسافر منه إلى بلدنا.





> كيف أثرت عليك هوايتك؟


نشأت من القراءة هواية أخرى هي هواية الربط بين العلاقات أو الربط بين العلوم و كان لها أكبر الأثر في تشكيل النمط الفكري الذي انتهجه
على سبيل المثال هناك قاعدة في الكيمياء تقول Like dissolves like  و معناها أن السوائل تذيب مثيلاتها فالسوائل القطبية تذيب المواد المتأينة (القطبية) في حين أن السوائل العضوية تذيب المواد العضوية (غير المتأينة أو غير القطبية)  و هذه القاعدة يقابلها في الأدب المقولة الشائعة "الطيور على اشكالها تقع" و هنا نجد ارتباطا مباشرا بين الكيمياء و الأدب عن طريق الاستدلال المنطقي

مثال آخر: الضوء يسير في خطوط مستقيمة , و كذلك الصدق يسير في خطوط مستقيمة و لا يمنع ذلك من أنه ينطبق عليه نفس خواص الضوء من حيث الانكسار أحيانا , و الانعكاس احيانا , و التشتت أحيانا أخرى

و هناك أمثلة أخرى للربط بين عديد من العلوم و ليس اثنان فقط يمكن لمن أراد أن يستدعيها بطريقته الخاصة.





> هل تعتبر من اسباب سعادتك ممارستك لهوايتك؟


بكل تأكيد




> هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟


نعم .. تحدد لي شخصياتهم و ميولهم فتكسبني معرفتهم




> هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟


شيء طبيعي جدا أن يحدث




> كيف تكون الهواية مفيدة؟


عندما يكون لها مردود إيجابي على الحالة العقلية أو النفسية أو البدنية لصاحبها أو المحيطين به




> كيف استفدت من هوايتك ؟


 للقراءة سحر من ناحية و فوائد جمة من ناحية أخرى منها أنها تضيف للإنسان أعمار الآخرين و خبراتهم دون أن تضيف إليه آلامهم .. 


الحديث عن الهوايات ممتع و لا يمل منه و لو اتسع الوقت أكثر لأوردت ما هو أكثر

شكرا جزيلا يا داريا على إتاحة تلك المساحة للنظر إلى الداخل و تنشيط هواية البحث عن الذات

----------


## ابن البلد

كم من مرة قرأت فيها كتاب غير من مسار حياتك ؟
كتب كتير  ::  أهم القرآن الكريم 

هل اثقلتك الهموم يوما فمارست هوايتك وغادرتك الهموم؟
يوه دي هي دي الحاجه الوحيدة اللي بعملها  ::  طول الوقت 

لحظة
يعني أيه ؟

ماهي هوايتك ؟
كتير متعديش  ::  بس بدأت أتنازل عن بعضها 

اتحب مشاهدة الافلام او لنقل حب سماع الاغاني؟ ام تفضل مشاهدة المباريات الرياضية او ممارستها ام معشوقتي الاولى القراءة؟
لا مبحبش الفرجه علي الأفلام 
بحب أسمع الأغاني لناس معينه 
بحب مشاهده المباريات أوقات وأقوات 
معشوقتك ؟؟؟ طالما هي معشوقتك أنتي يبقه أنا معرفهاش  ::  لو معشوقاتي أنا كنت قلت 

كيف اخترت هوايتك؟؟؟
أنا مختارتش هي اللي أختارتني  :: 

ام احببتها بالفطرة ؟
هو السؤال ده مرتبط باللي فوق ولا إجابتي فوق تعفي عن الإجابة عن الفطرة  ::  علي العموم 
ممكن نسألها هي لانها هي اللي أختارتني  :: 

متى بدأت ممارستها؟
أنهي فيهم بالظبط  :: 

من شجعك؟
مصطفي حسام 
وبسنت 
وشريف حامد
هما مش شجعوني هما حببوني في الموضوع  :: 

كيف أثرت عليك هوايتك؟
أثرت بالإجاب  ::  والنتيجة في الموقع أهوو 

هل تعتبر من اسباب سعاتك ممارستك لهوايتك؟
سعاتي مش عارف سعاتي بيحب أيه وبيكره أيه   ::  
بس الهوايات مش دايما سبب سعاتي لكن ممكن تكون هي سبب سعادتي   ::  

هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟
مش فاهم تقصدي أيه بالسؤال بس هو أكيد له إجابه بس لما أعرف أحدد   ::  

هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟
لا بشعر بالمنافسة  ::  

اسئلة هي عبارة عن بداية نقاش عن تأثير الهوايات على شخصيتك وحياتك 
فالبعض يتعلم من الرياضة روح الفريق والبعض يرتقى احساسه بقراءة الشعر 
والكثير يحب السفر كهواية ممتعة
هي الجمل فيها حاجه غلط أو يمكن دي لغه عربيه فاقة كل مقدرتي في الفهم  ::  علي العموم 
اللي يحب الرياضه يكون عنده الموهبه الأول 
مالي يحب السفر يكون معاه فلوس الأول  ::  
واللي يحب القراءه يكون معاه فلوس الأول
واللي يحب الشعر يقرأ سورة الشعراء الأول 

كيف تكون الهواية مفيدة؟
لما تكوني هاويه حاجه مفيدة مش هاوية عادة سيئة 

كيف استفدت من هوايتك ؟
أتعرفت علي ناس كتيرة أوي مكنتش هتعرف عليهم أبدا لولا الهواية

مجرد بداية ...... لنقاش مفتوح 
أتمنى أن ينتهى بفائدة للجميع
أنا كمان أتمنى ذلك

مشكورة دارية بس الموضوع فيه غلطات أملائيه علي حد معرفتي باللغه العربية لخبطتني في معني بعض الكلمات   ::

----------


## daria

*والله يا بسنت فكرة*

*ححاول حاضر*

*وانا فرحت اوي ان الموضوع عجبك*

*هيييييييييييييييه*

----------


## daria

*الفاضل فاضل*

*ثواني التقط انفاسي*

*معقولة قدرت تلاقيلي حبة وقت؟*

*المنتدى كله عارف طبعا فيلسوف المنتدى فاضل*

*لذا فلن ابادر المدح او الانبهار*

*فقط الشكر*

*الكثير منه*



*يمكنني ان اخذ الكثير من الاقتباسات بكلامك*

*ولكني سأختار الاجمل*

*اجابتك على سؤال من شجعك؟*

*جميلة فعلا ومؤثرة ......فعلا*

*اما عن كيف اثرت عليك هواياتك*

*متهيألي اكثر من مفيدة*



*حقيقي كل الشكر على مرورك والشكر مضاعفا بسبب ضيق وقتك* 

*إيمان*

----------


## daria

ابن البلد

مرات معدودة االلي رديت فيها عليا ::  

ولكن على قلتهم.......اقدرهم  ::  

اجاباتك حلوة

ضحكتني اوي في حتة سعادتي دي ::  



ثواني

انا موضوعي في غلطات املائية ؟ 

طب نجيب د. سلطان يشوف مين اللي عنده اكتر  ::  

موضوعاتي ولا ردك

عموما انا على قدي في العربي ::  

احمد 

نورتني والله

ولو كانت هوايتك وصلتك لابناء مصر

فتبقى فعلا استفدت جدا وافدت كمان 

ربنا يخليك لينا ومعانا

إيمان

 ::

----------


## [جمال_المصري

موضوع جميل جدا

----------


## الصاعق

*كم من مرة قرأت فيها كتاب غير من مسار حياتك ؟*

كتير جداً كتب غيرت مسار حياتي بس اقدر اقول على اخر كتاب من النوع ده قرأته منذ عدة سنوات وكان له تأثير جذري علي
اسمه ليس الكبير الذي يأكل الصغير وإنما السريع الذي يلتهم البطئ

*هل اثقلتك الهموم يوما فمارست هوايتك وغادرتك الهموم؟*

الحقيقة الهموم لا تنتهي والهوايات من وسائل التخفيف


*ماهي هوايتك ؟*

الحقيقة انا عندي هوايات كثيرة اذكرها على ترتيب بدايتها
1- القراءة
2- الموسيقى 
3- الشطرنج والألعاب الذهنية
4-الرياضة وخاصة الفنون القتالية 
5- الشعر ( وفشلت فيه وبقيت قارئ وبس )
6- التاريخ العسكري الحديث
7- مقارنة الأديان
8- المنتدى



كيف اخترت هوايتك؟؟؟

القراءة والدي شجعني عليها في سن مبكرة جداً وبيتنا مزدحم بالكتب التي لا تجد مكاناً منذ صغري بعد ان ملائنا مكتبتين 

الموسيقى والدي اهداني ايضاً اورج لعبة وانا صغير بأت معه اتعرف على العزف السماعي لكن في مرحلة الجامعة تطورت الهواية وتعلمت عزف الجيتار 

الشطرنج مارسته منذ صغري واحببته جداً لأ،ي تفوقت فيه على منافسين اكبر منى سناً

الرياضة بدأت متاخر شوية في سن الرابعة عشر مارست التايكوندو لكن كنت اتمنى منذ صغري ممارسة فن قتالي لأني أمنت بمبداء الحق القوي ومارست الكارتيه لاحقاً للتعرف عليها 

الشعر ..بعض المحاولات اثناء الجامعة والثانوية فضلت بعدها ان استمتع بقرأته

التاريخ العسكري الحديث بداء معي في مرحلة الجامعة إذ اعتدت ان اقراء لوجهة النظر المضادة ولما وجدت الكتابات الإسرائيلية عن الحروب مع مصر تقول بما يخالف الكتابات المصرية بدأت رحلة جمع المعلومات والمقارنة والمراجع

مقارنة الأديان 
بداية مبكرة اكثر من مرحلة الثانوية 

المنتدى 
مش عارف ده يصنف هواية ولا إدمان



كيف أثرت عليك هوايتك؟

تاثيرات كبيرة فالقراءة خاصة كونت شخصيتي وما الباقي إلا توابع وقد تعلمت منهاالتفكير المنطقى والمنهجي والحياد في الحكم على الأفكار والفرق بين الحقيقة المجردة ووجهة النظر




هل تعتبر من اسباب سعاتك ممارستك لهوايتك؟
اكيد اعتقد هذا شئ متفق عليه

هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟
ليس إلى حد كبير فكثيراً ما نتفق في الهواية ونختلف غي الاتجاه الفكري


هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟
لاشك في هذا 



كيف استفدت من هوايتك ؟
القرءة كما قلت كونت شخصيتي
والموسيقى هذبتها 
والرياضة دعمت الثقة الذاتية واثرت على حالتي الصحية بشكل إيجابي كبير
والمنتدى تعرفت فيه على اغلى الأصدقاء

----------


## daria

*العزيز جمال المصري*

*مرحبا بك وشكرا على ثنائك الجميل*

*اتمنى ان تعود وتشارك في النقاش* 

*لك جزيل الشكر والاحترام*

*إيمان*

----------


## daria

*الصاعق* 

*هل يخيل لي ام هي المرة الاولى التي تشارك فيها ؟*

*عموما شكرا على تلبية دعوتي* 

*وكما عهدنا مشاركاتك المفيدة* 

*وان كنت تمنيت ان تتحدث اكثر عن هواية مقارنة الاديان*

*فهي تبدو مثيرة للاهتمام*



*اقتباس*

*المنتدى يصنف هواية ولا ادمان*



*نفسي اعرف برضة * 





*لك وافر الشكر على مرورك ومشاركتك القيمة*

*دمت بود* 

*إيمان*

----------


## الصاعق

مع الأسف بالفعل اول مشاركة لي رغم اني متابع الموضوع 
مقارنة الأديان موضوع ليس بالسهل ولا اللين وخوض غماره لضعيف اليقين قد يكون كارثة . عموماً غير ما يعتقد البعض فأن مناظرة اهل الكتاب ايسر كثيراً من مناظرة اصحاب الديانا الوضعية 
وكان لي صديق هندوسي قابلته في أوربا تعبني جداً حتى اقتنع 
لأنه بالأساسا يبداء من نقطة لماذا تقول بأن هناك إله . ثم يثني بلماذا هو إله واحد ثم يثلث بأي الديانات التي تقول بالإله الواحد صحيحة
بينما الكتابي يبداء معك من المرحلة الأخيرة
دمت بكل خير

----------


## daria

العزيز الصاعق

شكرا لعودتك بتلك السرعة
وحزيل الشكر على استجابتك لطلبي
حقيقي معلومة جديدة عليا 
بكل الود كن دوما معنا
إيمان ::

----------


## حنـــــان

السلام عليكم يا جماعة

أهلا يا داريا وأشكرك على دعوتي... الموضوع لذيذ وقراءة المشاركات كانت ممتعة... أنا جاية متأخر معلش...



كم من مرة قرأت فيها كتاب غير من مسار حياتك ؟



ماذكرش كام مرة... لكن اقدر اقول ان كل كتاب قراته اخدت منه حاجه وغير فيا شويه... يا اما بتغير نظرتي لموضوع معين... أو تأكيد نظرتي لموضوع آخر... 


هل اثقلتك الهموم يوما فمارست هوايتك وغادرتك الهموم؟

بالطبع... لو الواحد مالقاش الهواية اللي تلهيه عن همومه وتهدي أعصابه كان طأ!  ::  




ماهي هوايتك ؟

بصي بقى أنا هواياتي عبيطة شوية مش حتصدقى!
التنظيف والترتيب... بأكون سعيدة جدااااا لما ألاقي مكان عفش في البيت وانظفه!!

القراءة... القصص الرومانسية والاجتماعية وكتب الطب بتاعتي بس بقالي فترة كده مطنشاها!

دراسة ال body language مع اني مش طايلة ابحر فيها قوي لحد دلوقتي... مش لاقية كتب عدلة!

التسوق.... يا سلاااام مافيش حاجة تريح البال ولا تهدي الأعصاب ولا تفرح وتبعد الهم والغم زي فركشة شوية فلوس  :: 

السينما...ولازم بالفشار والبيبسي

مم أنا عارفة ان في حاجات تانية بس مش جاية على بالي دلوقتي

كيف اخترت هوايتك؟؟؟

معرفش أنا طلعت كده ليه!  ::  




كيف أثرت عليك هوايتك؟

بأكون سعيدة جدا وأنا بأمارس الهوايات دي...


هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين شيئا؟؟؟؟؟

آه طبعا... شوفي أي حاجة الواحد بيعملها بتقول لك حاجة عن شخصيته ... من طريقة النوم لطريقة المشي و الكلام والوقفة... وطبعا الهوايات
يعني مثلا... كتير من الناس اللي أعرفهم بيحبوا الشعر... بيكونوا أرزن من غيرهم وأحاسيسهم مرهفة... واللي بيحب يقرا بيكون مطلع عن غيره... واللي بيحب يرسم عادة عنده قوة ملاحظة... واللي بيحب الرياضة والاحصاء زي الوالد بيكون تفكيرة منهجي ومنطقى الخ الخ...


هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك في نفس الهواية؟

طبعا! أعز صديقاتي مالهاش في الكتب اللي انا باقراها ومالهاش في السيما والحكاية دي بتفرسني!

كيف تكون الهواية مفيدة؟

لما تكون بتريح الأعصاب وتهدي النفس وفي نفس الوقت تفيد... أنا شخصيا عارفة ان بعض هواياتي اللي ذكرتها ممكن مايكونش فيها فايدة واضحة زي السيما... لكن الترفيه في حد  ذاته فايده كبيرة... الواحد ينسى مشاغلة شوية... يضحك شوية... يجدد نشاطة... كله فايدة. مش لازم كل هواية تعلم شئ جديد يعني...

----------


## حنـــــان

يا سلام يا ريت يا داريا والله أكون شاكرة جدا...

صعيدي... ايوه شارلي شلي كلنا بنحبه!!
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  ::

----------


## daria

نوناا



حقيقي والله عجبتني مشاركتك اوي

تلقائية كدة وبسيطة

وشكرا على تلبية دعوتي ::  

وعلى اهتمامك 

ومرورك الجميل دة

وانا عشان في اعلام بندرس كتير body language

ممكن اقولك على كتب حلوة

لو تعرفي خبيرة اتكيت اسمها شيرلي شلبي 

من افضل الناس اللي اتكلموا في الموضوع دة في كتبهم بالصور والشرح وكله



عجبتني هوايتك في التسوق اوي

هواية نسائية 

هههههههههه ::  



شكرا تاني على مرورك

إيمان ::

----------


## الصعيدي

*



			
				شيرلي شلبي
			
		

أيوه انا فاكره شـــارلي شــابلــن ده .. شفته وانا صغير ..*

----------


## daria

تقريبا في لخبطة في الردود :: 
انا رديت على نونا بعدها الصعيدي بعدها نونا تاني
صح ولا بيتهيألي؟ :Confused: 
عموما يا صعيدي
شيرلي شلبي ليها معهد لفنون الاتيكيت في ميدنة نصر
وليها كتب
وحاجات كتير
واضح انك بتقرأ معايا الردود
 :: 



نونا
والله عسل
ههههههههه ::

----------


## حنـــــان

ايوه كان في لخبطة امبارح في الردود المهم كله موجود  ::

----------


## أمة الله

داريا الموضوع جميل ولى معك عودة ان شاء الله لأنه عايزنى فايقة

----------


## daria

> داريا الموضوع جميل ولى معك عودة ان شاء الله لأنه عايزنى فايقة


 
وانا منتظراك يا داليا
 ::

----------


## daria

*انا ماكنتش ناوية اجاوب بس احمد ناصر لفت نظري واديني حجاوب واضح ان داليا نسيتني* 



*كم من مرة قرأت فيها كتاب غير من مسار حياتك ؟*
*كتير بالذات كتب عبد الوهاب مطاوع ــ  الله يرحمه ــ غيرت فعلا كتير فيا مش الكتب اللي بيكون فيها قصص انسانية وبيرد عليهم لا المقالات والقصص اللي من تأليفه* 





*هل اثقلتك الهموم**يوما فمارست هوايتك وغادرتك الهموم؟*

*كتير اوي تقريبا اولا حاجة باعملها اما اكون متضايقة ادور على حاجة اقراها حلوة*



*ماهي هوايتك**؟**

**اتحب مشاهدة الافلام او لنقل حب سماع الاغاني؟**ام تفضل مشاهدة المباريات الرياضية او ممارستها ام معشوقتي الاولى**القراءة؟*



*مالييش في الرياضة للاسف ومش سميعة في الاغاني اوي بافقد اهتمامي وفضولي واستمتاعي بيها فورا بعداول مرة اسمع اي اغنية*

*تيجي القراءة الاول وبعدها الافلام* 

*وان كان ليا هوايات تانية بس شخصية طبعا*  ::   ::  

*كيف اخترت**هوايتك؟؟؟**

**ام احببتها بالفطرة**؟**

**متى بدأت**ممارستها؟**

**من شجعك؟*



*كنت تقريبا في خامسة ابتدائي او اولى اعدادي وكنت وحدانية شوية مابحبش الناس اوي فمالقتش غير الكتاب صاحب وونيس فعلا وبعدها بقيت احبه اكتر ما اني محتجاله* 

*ماحدش شجعين بالعكس كنت بقرأ القصص بقى وكدة (ماما مسمياها لغز كل حاجة عندها مكون من اوراق غير الجرنال اسمها لغز  ) وطبعا ماما عايزاني انتبه لمذاكرتي او اساعدها لكن الغاز ايه بس* ::  



*كيف أثرت عليك**هوايتك**؟** 

*

*ياااااااااااااه*

*نيجي مثلا للقصص والروايات*

*باحس اني باعرف ناس جديدة وبازور اماكن يمكن مايكونش ليا نصيب ازورها في يوم* 

*باستفيد اوي وباعرف معلومات كتير باحس بشعور كل حد من شخصيات القصة وبالتالي بافهم الناس اكتر وباحس بيهم اكتر في الواقع* 



*اما الكتب سواء عبدالوهاب مطاوع ـ رحمه الله ــ او انيس منصور او مصطفى محمود او الكتب اللي باستعيرها عموما مش لكتاب كبار* 

*فطبعا القراءة فوايدها معروفة*



*هل تعتبر من اسباب سعاتك ممارستك**لهوايتك؟*



*اه خصوصا لما اعيش في الدور واروح المكتبة واقعد اقلب فيها حتة حتة وبعدين اختار 25 كتاب والمفروض استعير خمسة* 

*فاقعد اتصفح فيهم لغاية مالاقي اللي عايزاه وكالعادة تيجيلي الفكرة احط واحد في الشنطة من وراهم هههههههههههه* 

*لاني ببقى على طول عايزة اكتر من 5* 



*هل تحدد لديك هوايات الاخرين**شيئا؟؟؟؟؟*



*اه اكيد يعني عندي واحدة صاحبتي هوايتها تجمع كل الصور للمثلين القدام بس وبقالها في الهواية دي 4 سنين* 

*وواحدة تانية هوايتها ماشاء الله القراءة وبتلعب رياضة وووووو*





*هل تشعر بالراحة حينما تقابل شخصا يشترك معك**في نفس الهواية*



*اه اوي بنلاقي كلام مشترك واماكن مشتركة وبتخلق جو جميل*





*كيف تكون الهواية مفيدة؟*

* متهيألى اما اتأثر في حياة الواحد وتنمي تفكيره او تخليه عنده مهارات اكتر فتفتح قدامه مجالات شغل اكتر مثلا*

*يعني متهيألى نتيجة قرايتي من وانا صغيرة* 

*كل حد يقولي انتي تنفعي تشتغلي .......*

*من اول نصابة لغاية في السياسة * 

*كل دة عشان حاسين اني مثقفة ولبقة ههههههه*



*كيف استفدت من هوايتك**؟*



*تحية لكل اللي عرف يجاوب على السؤال دة رغم انه مشابه اوي لأثرت عليك ازاي هوايتك* ::

----------

